# identify algae and how to solve



## manhcuongdo (20 Sep 2016)

Dear,

Please help me to solve this kind of algae, i cant identify them and how to deal with it.

Many thanks !


----------



## AnhBui (20 Sep 2016)

Looks like it's blue green. You need to check tank water flow, lights and dosing. Brush it off and suck it out by a hose


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (20 Sep 2016)

BGA can be a sign of low nitrates, I have been able to treat small patches with excel or glut, chemiclean is supposed to clear this algae out, I brought some but managed to get rid of BGA by dosing more nitrates as my levels where very low so didnt end up using it.


----------



## manhcuongdo (20 Sep 2016)

doylecolmdoyle said:


> BGA can be a sign of low nitrates, I have been able to treat small patches with excel or glut, chemiclean is supposed to clear this algae out, I *brought some but managed to get rid of BGA by dosing more nitrates as my levels where very low so didnt end up using it*.



could you please propose me a way to dosing nitrates ?


----------



## Christos Ioannou (20 Sep 2016)

that's fissidens in the back correct? that also seems to be covered w algae. you recon that's also BGA?


----------



## cooling (20 Sep 2016)

http://www.theplantedtank.co.uk/algae.htm this should help


----------



## manhcuongdo (21 Sep 2016)

cooling said:


> http://www.theplantedtank.co.uk/algae.htm this should help


thank you so much cooling 



> that's fissidens in the back correct? that also seems to be covered w algae. you recon that's also BGA?



I only think that fissden dirty after i do water change and make the substrate mixed


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (21 Sep 2016)

manhcuongdo said:


> could you please propose me a way to dosing nitrates ?



Perhaps just seachem nitrogen, there are many premixed ferts out there.


----------



## manhcuongdo (21 Sep 2016)

doylecolmdoyle said:


> Perhaps just seachem nitrogen, there are many premixed ferts out there.



i have seachem flourish and seachem excel, is it work ?


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (21 Sep 2016)

manhcuongdo said:


> i have seachem flourish and seachem excel, is it work ?



No neither of those product provide nitrogen (flourish may provide a tiny amount not sure, but probably not enough to increase the level in your tank), perhaps test your nitrate levels first, as raising your nitrate level to high could cause more algae


----------



## Eduard18 (21 Sep 2016)

Hi there ! I think it looks more like  cyano ; I used to have in my RIO 300 at the line between the sand and the HC carpet, but never inside the tank ; in your case however it seems to go beyond that line ; an insufficient flow and  lack of oxygen could be the cause ; you can clean it using an old card by inserting it between the glass and the substrate ; that green slime will detach easily; cyano develops inside the substrate when it's thick enough to become compact under the pressure of the water and thus anaerobic ; HC doesn't have a root system strong enough to oxygenate the substrate, contrary to other foreground plants like Marsilea hirsuta - which I'm in love with - so I've come to the conclusion that the HC should be planted in a very thin substrate or better yet, attached to the hardscape 

Envoyé de mon SM-G935F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## manhcuongdo (22 Sep 2016)

Thank everyone so much for all your support, i starting to use "Blackout" method first, then if it not work, i will use chemical method.


----------



## MrHidley (23 Sep 2016)

I had an issue with this in my low tech tank, i did a couple of blackouts and it came back, then i did a third blackout, upgraded the filter to avoid dead spots and started dosing tropica specialised ferts one pump a day. Now it's gone, not a problem since.


----------

